# ABGA V. Wether Genetics



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

As I'm diving into Boer goats the past year or so I've noticed there are two sides of Boer goats and their breeding. Why is their such a huge division between ABGA goats and wether genetics? As a beginner it's becoming kinda confusing with the two sides of it. 

For example I'm always being told by ABGA people to throw more feed at my does, than I have people who lean more towards the wether genetics side always telling me my does are to far and I need to get more muscle and make them look rock solid. 

Another example I have a commercial doe I'm planing on breeding to my full blood buck this October for a few fair kids and I've been told my buck doesn't have enough wether genetics in him to create competitive show weathers. But he I've they've said would throw good ABGA show kids? 

I thought a boer goat was a Boer goat and would be judged the same way? Am I missing something here? I guess I just don't understand the huge division between the two...it's almost like we are creating a new breed of goat with the opposite direction the two types of breeders are going.


----------



## Jessica84

Actually there is 3, commercial meat. It's the same thing with the cattle, if we were to bring a 'show steer' into the sale we would get rock bottom for them and your right it makes no sense at all and IMO really shouldn't be that way. I agree with you a meat goat is a meat goat, a beef cow is a beef cow and the 'want' across the board should all be the same.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

It's crazy hard to follow! Lol 

And I also find it crazy how the wether dam stuff is taking off! I messaged someone about about an unregistered Doe and he wanted $2,500. 

I just don't get why the need for such crazy differences. The purpose is for them to end up in someone's plate, we should all be breeding for that end goal!


----------



## RPC

Commercial meat goats you want to grow fast and put on muscle easy so they go to market fast and don't take alot of feed so you can make money. ABGA show animals you want to be big, thick, monster goats. You want them to be correct in their confirmation and correct teats. Perfect show goats as you can imagine. Then comes the wether genetics. Those goats are more tubular, tight hired, and packed full of muscle. They normally are a little slower growing and are almost never registered because they are crossed with other breeds and even ibex mountain goats to get those muscles to pop. Since you are selling wethers that don't get registered then what's the point of registering anything.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch

Oh I know the difference between the 3, and what's wanted. I just don't understand why people have separated them into the 3 categories! I'd think you'd want an animal that's has the quality of all combined?


----------



## RPC

Oh I thought you were asking the difference. I personally am a mix of ABGA and wether genetics. I don't register anything yet and raise wethers for show but I like the ABGA better just not as fat due to birthing issues.


----------



## lottsagoats1

Ibex? They breed them to Ibex??????????


----------



## RPC

They have yes.


----------



## TQC Boers

RPC said:


> Oh I thought you were asking the difference. I personally am a mix of ABGA and wether genetics. I don't register anything yet and raise wethers for show but I like the ABGA better just not as fat due to birthing issues.


Where can I find info about leading wether sires?


----------



## HoosierShadow

It really is crazy, and makes you dizzy! I also don't understand why there needs to be such a huge difference. The wether world bothers me a lot, because these are YOUTH projects. It's bad enough style has changed so much in recent years (need to put a sheep in a goats skin!). I remember getting my kids into 4-H to learn how to take a decent animal, grow it out with being healthy in mind for someone's dinner plate. Boy did I get a big awakening... regardless of the show ring, that's still what we strive for in a 4-H market wether project. 

The ABGA world is fun, but it can be tough if your wanting to get into the showing world. The upside is you can meet a lot of wonderful people, and see a lot of nice goats. The downside... get into it big and you'll notice most big show bucks don't live past 3 years old, and the biggest killer of show does is pregnancy toxemia.
The thing I like about the wethers/commercial does, they want those goats fit.


----------



## Amber7674

This thread was very helpful because I just bought a wether buck to improve my commercial boer herd. I’ve been wondering is there a reason why you shouldn’t keep the does out of a wether buck?


----------



## lada823

This is why I got out of breeding boers. I couldn't keep up. One year we will have a judge that likes the wether genetics and the next they want big abga type goats. It's hard on the breeders and harder on the kids who work all year on a project just to have it place at the bottom simply because the judge prefers a different looking goat. In my opinion our county should either call it a wether show or have separate divisions for commercial projects. After all, the kids in 4h are supposed to be learning about economics and providing a marketable animal. I have never known tiny skinny animals that cost $2,000 out the gate and won't grow to be marketable. 🤪


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad it helped.


----------

